
Ask HN: Does anyone know of a (free) livestream for the RSA Conference today? - arthurcolle
I want to keep tabs on the conference and check out the GHIDRA presentation. Does anyone know of a livestream link to it? I found some links to earlier livestreams (2017&#x2F;2018) but can&#x27;t seem to find one that&#x27;s current.<p>Thanks
======
099812477
[https://www.rsaconference.com/live](https://www.rsaconference.com/live)

Though I believe this is just for keynotes.

You can get a free ticket from most vendors, search "RSAC free pass", to
ensure you can access all the recordings when they are posted post-conference.

